# Burl Shapes...



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

They can get interesting. When I pulled this guy out of the crate he said:

_Good grief! Put me back on the great reef! 
My name is Rounder they call me the Flounder Pounder
I spread my seed to all female flat fish that is my niche
I chase those cuties those deep dishes of fishes the beauties
I line them up in a row to make so much roe I roll with the flow
Good grief! Put me back on the great reef I need some release!_







And just inshore above the great barrier reef we can find the rare but delicious bikini burl . . .






Post your burls that have shapes of humans, animals, or anatomy whether you own them or not. Let's see cool shapes in nature. With my demented ribald mind I'm sure to find more as I go through the pile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 13, 2016)

Man I wish I had a pic of the tree my wife calls the vag tree. Looks spot on. Not a burl but a scab (some people call them burls though lol). It's right next to the spot we like to turkey hunt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2016)

OK - Going to have to look Sunday... Cant resist a challenge, although I may not be as poetic

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 13, 2016)




----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2016)

Top pic looks like a schnauzer burl...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> View attachment 104042 View attachment 104043





NYWoodturner said:


> Top pic looks like a schnauzer burl...



I guess I'm just a dirty old man, I see a nekkid woman in the first pic. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> I guess I'm just a dirty old man, I see a nekkid woman in the first pic. Tony


A man after my own heart, I see naked women every where I look! Yep I'm a dirty middle aged man and proud of it!

I only own one burl I will have to look at it tomorrow and see if it reminds me of anything. I do plan to use it to mimic a set of coral heads in a future project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

One time I made the foolish comment about a woman's nice pair of breasts, I don't know what got into me I just blurted it out. They were perfect though. When we got back into the car my wife really started giving it to me and after I listened about 30 seconds I caught her getting a breath and quickly inserted.......

_Would you rather I was checking out her husband?_

And silence, filled the earth. Not a word all the way back to Bonham, just music. Sweet, sweet music.

(and that perfect pair dancing in my head)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2016)

Second burl reminds me of Mr Hanky


----------



## Blueglass (May 14, 2016)

I looked mine over from angle after angle... I've got nothing.


----------



## JR Parks (May 15, 2016)

Kevin your first reminded me of this little guy-trunk fish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

